# Nicole Minetti - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 21.6.2011 x21



## beachkini (29 Juni 2011)

> Nicole Minetti (* 11. März 1985 in Rimini) ist eine italienische Politikerin (PDL) und seit April 2010 Abgeordnete im Regionalparlament der Lombardei (eine von denen, die silvio in die politik geholt hat  ).
> 
> Sie war als Zahnhygienikerin für den Ministerpräsidenten Silvio Berlusconi tätig und trat als Showgirl im Fernsehen auf.
> 
> Minetti soll in die Geschehnisse rund um das Escort-Girl Ruby Rubacuori involviert sein. So hat sie Rubacuori am 28. Mai 2010 auf Anweisung des Ministerpräsidenten vom Polizeipräsidium abgeholt. Außerdem soll sie Berlusconis Frauenbekanntschaften organisiert und für ihre Bedürfnisse gesorgt haben.


----------



## DR_FIKA (29 Juni 2011)

thanks for the papi girl


----------



## phprazor (31 Dez. 2011)

Toller Bauch, dünne Beinchen und viel Silikon ... nunja.


----------



## syriaplanum (22 Apr. 2012)

Herr Berlusconi hat ein guten Geschmak für Politikerinnen


----------



## sarahw (22 Apr. 2012)

wowo


----------



## Allstar3000 (30 Sep. 2012)

Goooil!!


----------



## curtishs (30 Sep. 2012)

Sweet yea danke


----------



## buldozer (1 Okt. 2012)

hammer körper


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2012)

gut gebaut :thumbup:


----------



## Blenches (1 Dez. 2012)

Das kannst du laut sagen


----------



## krasavec25 (1 Dez. 2012)

yea danke...


----------



## disselwhissel (2 Dez. 2012)

der bauch ist mega!


----------



## beatba (26 März 2013)

Grosse politklasse... warum haben wir sowas nicht? naja vielleicht besser so!


----------



## dasselgolf (28 März 2013)

:thumbup:keine schlechten Bilder.


----------

